# I Just ordered the Kool-Mist system



## Janderso (May 12, 2018)

I am really looking forward to using it. You guys in a basement, when using tap magic, don’t you get smoked out?
That stuff hurts my lungs.
I am hoping the mister has less offensive emissions.
What do you use as a misting product?
Thanks


----------



## ttabbal (May 12, 2018)

I'm using kool-mist 77 in a cheap mister. It works well and doesn't smoke etc.. I got a small bottle of it to try from LMS.


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2018)

What do you mean by , “a cheap mister”?
Probably a dumb question but there it is.


----------



## ttabbal (May 12, 2018)

There was a thread a while back about them. Direct from China. I think it was about $15.


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2018)

Oops, it is the Noga mini cool from Travers


----------



## ttabbal (May 12, 2018)

No, this is what I have. 

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/nice-spray-mist-system-for-the-mill-lathe.64992/

Your actual name brand unit is likely nicer. This is working well enough for me though. 

For the fluid I am using the real stuff. https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2236&category=


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2018)

That concentrated fluid has got to be better than what I am currently using. While performing a milling operation or turning on the lathe, all I have is tap magic or light oil. It stinks, it is smoky etc.
When I watch these wonderful, talented machinists on YouTube in their basements using the same method I am, it would drive me out of the basement,.
I look forward to saving my tools, getting a better finish and not making a mess with a flood system.
The misting option seems like a win win to me.


----------



## dlane (May 12, 2018)

I run a koolmist system with no problems, but some folks say it puts a fog in the air , search fog buster


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2018)

I need to do more searching before I post. You are correct, there is plenty on this forum about the misting systems. Bob had a good idea, for the cost of the cheap China misters you could have one for each machine.
I went with the Noga because of the magnetic base. Easily moveable from machine to machine.
Fog buster is not for me. Flood type are way too messy.


----------



## kd4gij (May 13, 2018)

Fog buster isn't flood. It is like a mister with out the mist in the are. It is a micro drop system.


----------



## ttabbal (May 13, 2018)

I haven't noticed any airborne mist problems, though I'm sure there is some floating around. I live in a dry climate and have a lot of air flow in the garage. So perhaps it's more of an issue for others. 

I like it enough that I'm planning on buying another couple for the Bridgeport.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 13, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I need to do more searching before I post. You are correct, there is plenty on this forum about the misting systems. .


I  personally  like to read the latest(most updated) information on the subject and learn new tips and tricks.
I made 2 misters from scratch, bought all the parts  from ebay and made them to mist the way I like but that Noga you have seems to be a great mister also, has lots of positive reviews and  based on what I've heard it does the job better than the cheaper ones found on ebay .


----------



## richz (May 14, 2018)

Ken can you post some pictures of the misters you made?


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 14, 2018)

richz said:


> Ken can you post some pictures of the misters you made?


Here they are, I just found out how to resize these pictures,hope it works:
In the last picture, the bigger coolant container is currently connected to the original mister that I bought from ebay and  that mister is the one I copied from to build my  two new and complete units, the one with the smaller coolant container is one of them, the other one is identical to that and it is connected to my horizontal bandsaw.

All the fittings and different size tubings were ordered from ebay, the Loc-Line coolant hose  and the cool mist containers/filter housing were bought from Amazon, the first mister I made didn't spray as well as I had hoped ,the diameter of the hole for the coolant was a bit too big but the next two came out great and sprays a very fine mist.

f you decide to make one yourself, , for the coolant/fluid side of the mister I recommend  to use a 4mm (push to connect) flow controller with an M5 thread .
The air flow fitting is an M8 OD (tubing side) and  the threaded end is 1/8" NPT .





I


----------



## fretsman (May 25, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ken, may I ask what the container for your coolant is called please? Thank you for sharing your pictures and info!


Dave-


----------



## Mystery1 (May 25, 2018)

The original fog-buster patent is here: https://patents.google.com/patent/US5390854A/en It is very specific on hole size etc. If you see mist then you are using too much pressure. 15psi is more than enough. The reason it works is because the fluid is pressurized, and only droplets come out of the nozzle. The inexpensive ones from eBay etc use more pressure as they rely on airflow to such fluid from the container.

The copy I made didn't work well because unfortunately it is difficult to buy push-on style flow adjusters that flow in the correct direction. They all say 'Out' when what you need is 'In' ones. Now in process of making my own needle valves to get the fine control needed over the fluid flow.


----------



## Mystery1 (May 25, 2018)

fretsman said:


> Ken, may I ask what the container for your coolant is called please? Thank you for sharing your pictures and info!
> 
> 
> Dave-


I use Pentek water filter housings. Prefer the short ones but 10" ones hold more fluid of course. eBay and Amazon lists lots of them


----------



## Cadillac (May 25, 2018)

GinStC said:


> The original fog-buster patent is here: https://patents.google.com/patent/US5390854A/en It is very specific on hole size etc. If you see mist then you are using too much pressure. 15psi is more than enough. The reason it works is because the fluid is pressurized, and only droplets come out of the nozzle. The inexpensive ones from eBay etc use more pressure as they rely on airflow to such fluid from the container.
> 
> The copy I made didn't work well because unfortunately it is difficult to buy push-on style flow adjusters that flow in the correct direction. They all say 'Out' when what you need is 'In' ones. Now in process of making my own needle valves to get the fine control needed over the fluid flow.


I used the needle valve from gas tank shut offs or you can use a needle valve like what is used on the water supply for a fridge with ice maker.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 25, 2018)

fretsman said:


> Ken, may I ask what the container for your coolant is called please? Thank you for sharing your pictures and info!




I used two sizes,a 5" and a 10" both from Pentek but I find the 10" with 3/8" thread the best size for this project, the 5" had 1/4" NPT inlet/outlet but does not have the pressure relief valve  and bracket:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003JMRJ6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0014C06XE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use 20 psi for air and ~ 2psi pressure for the  coolant/kool mist, this was a very rewarding DIY project .


----------



## Janderso (May 25, 2018)

Great ideas! I am not very creative. 
Thank you for sharing the ideas!


----------



## fretsman (May 27, 2018)

GinStC said:


> I use Pentek water filter housings. Prefer the short ones but 10" ones hold more fluid of course. eBay and Amazon lists lots of them




Thanks, GinStC, definitely gives me another option. I have a bottle for a 'drip' system but not sure I'll keep it yet so I appreciate the info!


----------



## fretsman (May 27, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I used two sizes,a 5" and a 10" both from Pentek but I find the 10" with 3/8" thread the best size for this project, the 5" had 1/4" NPT inlet/outlet but does not have the pressure relief valve  and bracket:
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003JMRJ6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0014C06XE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use 20 psi for air and ~ 2psi pressure for the  coolant/kool mist, this was a very rewarding DIY project .



Thanks, Ken, definitely gives me another option. I have a bottle for a 'drip' system but not sure I'll keep it yet so I appreciate the info!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 15, 2018)

I finally used my new Noga base kool mist system.
Very versatile and portable, this should help with finish quality and tool life.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 1, 2018)

What powers this system?  Does it require and air compressor or does it use its own pump?


----------



## Janderso (Aug 1, 2018)

Compressed air


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 1, 2018)

The misters like you see on ebay do not need a pump to mist  ,they use what's called Venturi effect to suck the diluted lubricant from a bottle to the mister's nozzle, the more elaborate misters like Noga or even some of the homemade ones do use compressed air to pressurize the lubricant container/canister to do the same job but more efficiently.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 1, 2018)

Very interesting, I will have to think about adding a small system to my lathe/

Thanks for the info, very informative thread!!


----------



## Brento (Aug 2, 2018)

May have to keep the mister idea in the back of my head for the future.


----------



## mcostello (Aug 2, 2018)

My application is a bit different, I slot 303 Stainless Steel 3/8" deep all the way through 1 1/2" OD X 3/4" ID tubing. It is .062 wide. I don't have 3 hands and needed a way to lube the slotting saw and blow chips out. I use a Noga mister with a drip oiler dripping cutting oil into the outlet line.Works well but it is a little messy. The water based fluids do not seem to work well in this heavy duty application, I need the best lubrication I can get. Black cutting oil seems to work the best.


----------

